# anyone fish smithers lake in richmond



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

Has any one fished smithers lake in Richmond? if so how do you get to it? thanks for any info..


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Been curious about that myself...a power plant lake, right?


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

private power plant lake no legal way to fish it


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Flown over it a few times, HUGE freakin gators in there, thats fo sho.


----------



## luke1277 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info, thought i could find somthing close to the house.


----------



## Texas1lunger (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder if its legal to take gators from there. cause there was a huge one there last weekend.


----------



## Hobie-1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Even the employees at the W. A. Parish power plant are not allowed to fish the lake.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

some huge catfish in that lake. Power plant workers get fired for fishing. I wish they would open it up to fishing in there. Lots of gators too though.


----------

